# Aretha Franklin



## Jeff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6YCxXQ6Scw
...talk about a voice.... 

1 night in, lotta work to do


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Looking good Jeff - as ever!


----------



## fabeer

*hi jeff*

really she is singing with soul my friend Jeff


----------



## Jeff

thanks very much my friends 
a few more hours in.....


----------



## Sarah

That's looking pretty darn amazing, Jeff! Your work's definitely inspiring to me.


----------



## Jeff

hehe, you busted me chanda. I've been doing all kind of other stuff but finishing Aretha...hopefully I can get back in the next few nights...


----------



## Jeff

mmmkay, almost done!
I still have some work to do on the face and neck and then the rest of her shirt- but at least Im done with all that hair.
..


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Another magnificent faultless piece of work Jeff!


----------



## Jeff

WOW thanks chanda! and thanks ES-
I have such admiration ....i appreciate the motivation you guys provide- it is HUGE. !!!!


----------



## DLeeG

You're the most prolific artist. The speed and perfection of your portraits (which you're able to draw left handed, right handed, over line and under line) would make any draw software enviest.


----------



## tricky raven

Wow, so real and animating.....I can hear her voice...nicely done Jeff!


----------



## Jeff

Thanks very much for the kind words Dleeg and trickyRaven. Not so sure about the speed part lately, I feel like I ve been really slackin. 

Have to admit the use of grids has helped me with proportions and especially with establishing my starting points (I like to start at the eyes and work out). 

+ I really got lucky with the texture of the canvas boards lending themselves to human skin. A little cross-hatching, some dots as blemishes- voila! (That totally landed in my lap). 

Anyway- trying to stay on the path and improve each time- nothing like a bunch of kick-ass artists pushing you to keep going- 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Michael Graves

Totally awesome jeff!


----------



## joeygn72

Mind blowing!!!!


----------



## Blue Angel

This all pencil? Amazing job!


----------



## desertdogg

very nice work here. iam a native of detriot so Iam a big fan of her,s. ;]


----------



## Finbar

I have just started drawing and find grids really useful to learn perspective and layout of faces and the like.


----------



## just

Great first post finbar. There's nothing like restoring life to four and a half year old thread just to tout the false attributes of a misguided grid system.


----------



## Finbar

just said:


> Great first post finbar. There's nothing like restoring life to four and a half year old thread just to tout the false attributes of a misguided grid system.


Hi Just, love your albums. Regrettably I don't have a shadow of your skills so forgive me for using any crutches I find to get me off the mark.


----------



## just

Finbar said:


> Hi Just, love your albums. Regrettably I don't have a shadow of your skills so forgive me for using any crutches I find to get me off the mark.


Most people don't. Using grids will keep you from getting here.


----------



## Jeff

just said:


> Great first post finbar. There's nothing like restoring life to four and a half year old thread just to tout the false attributes of a misguided grid system.


DaVinci used grids. And on one hand, I sort of admire your idealistic purity and pet peeve vs grids, but...on the other hand, you can bite me.


----------

